# Good documentary on buying a puppy



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Only available for a month or so

How to Buy a Puppy - 4oD - Channel 4


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_hmmm...not available in my area. Too bad.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine either.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pity - it covers choosing the right breed and a good breeder, breed health issues and testing, avoiding puppy mills, and considering rescue, all with lots of pictures of cute puppies to keep everyne hooked! I'm sure it will be sold and shown widely - keep an eye out for it on local channels.


----------

